# Well this looks legit



## Gary (Jul 30, 2014)

http://www.mah101.com/vpshosting.php


Unlimited HDD
Unmeasured RAM
Unmeasured BW
Unlimited "Uplink Port"

for $50/mo.

No mention of the spec, other than "[SIZE=12pt]AMD Opteron 6000 series CPUs"[/SIZE], so 8 or 12 cores.

The plan doesn't make sense. Who'd fall for this crap?


----------



## drmike (Jul 30, 2014)

The net is filled with these artifacts of times past.

*[SIZE=18pt]Award winning support...[/SIZE]*

Why do kids pretend...


- Multiple bandwidth providers (AboveNet, ATT, Comcast, Global Crossing, Level(3), NTT)
- State of the art Data Center with backup power generators and HVAC units.
Global Crossing acquisition was HOW MANY YEARS AGO??????

I think modern art sucks, cold industrial, uninspired.  Now backup power, generators and HVAC indicates the state of the art world.

This "host" wins buzzword bullshit bingo.  Fluffy and dumb.


----------



## Steven F (Jul 30, 2014)

http://puu.sh/axEdA/37ab330d7b.png

It's literally just an unlimited reseller account.


----------



## drmike (Jul 30, 2014)

My favorite BS brand sales job was found yesterday when poking around my friends in Buffalo.

One of their customers selling KVM plans:

"*30 GB Raid 1 Disk Space"*

*1GB of RAM plan.....  $29.95 a month....  *

----------------------------

Raid 1, yeah.... sure... That's nice.

What do they think you use a KVM VPS for?

*"VPS hosting (Virtual Private Server) is specifically designed for business oriented webmasters...."*

WTF is a webmaster?  A person lost in 1997?  Sign up for my new hosting company DUNGEON NETWORKS.

and they proclaim:

"All of our VPS plans are hosted on our high performance networks out of Buffalo New York. *Our redundant, Tier 1 powered network* provides lightning fast download and site loading speeds across the globe."

Buffalo doesn't even have a Tier 1 provider in their mix at this point.

See that's the problem online, people can self endorse, self testimony, self fluff things they aren't and no big bad wolf comes and blows their house down.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 30, 2014)

Welp, I guess we know who 32mbclub's next host will be.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 30, 2014)

> The plan doesn't make sense.


Use over 25% of system resources for a period of longer than 90 seconds and you get slapped.  It's the same marketing strategy used by unlimited shared hosting plans (and certain 16 yr olds in NH): unlimited = very limited.



> See that's the problem online, people can self endorse, self testimony, self fluff things


I believe that "buy 6,536 Facebook likes" should also be somewhere in that sentence.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 30, 2014)

Best part is the "Unlimited Uplink Port". I can understand HDD and even maybe RAM being "_effectively_ unlimited", but an unlimited uplink port literally means that it can transfer all files instantaneously. Next they're going to be guaranteeing 10ms latency to any location!


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 30, 2014)

Where _are _the Tech Support Awards being held this year?  Is Billy Crystal hosting again?


----------



## devonblzx (Jul 30, 2014)

drmike said:


> Global Crossing acquisition was HOW MANY YEARS AGO??????


Even though Global Crossing was bought by Level 3, they have maintained separate networks up until now.  I think just recently they have been starting to bring them together and I don't think it is completed yet.


----------



## drmike (Jul 30, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Welp, I guess we know who 32mbclub's next host will be.


Didn't you see the screen capture ahh yesterday from Skype with mtwiscool and Jonny GVH on about migrating VPS containers in LAX.... It's a roll on the floor hoot.  Looks like they (mtwiscool and Jonny GVH) are buds now... So that's where the upstream shall flow to for 32mb.club.

Best part of that screencapture is no one wanted to do the migration.  So Jonny had his 10 year old sister do it.. I kid you not.  Bad when child exploitation happens by children.  Wonder if he has an even younger sibling the 10 year old can delegate to.

Perhaps they have a 5 year old with true technical skills and/or customer service knack.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 30, 2014)

The five year old couldn't do much worse than any of the named parties, to put it bluntly.


----------



## rmlhhd (Jul 31, 2014)

haha, there are some idiots in the hosting industry. That guy is one of them. I know a guy called Gary, he's an absolute twat.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 31, 2014)

drmike said:


> The net is filled with these artifacts of times past.
> 
> *[SIZE=18pt]Award winning support...[/SIZE]*
> 
> ...


Copy and paste...2,920 results...  https://www.google.com/search?q=%22AboveNet%2C+ATT%2C+Comcast%2C+Global+Crossing%2C+Level%283%29%2C+NTT%22&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Their current website is hosted at HiVelocity.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 31, 2014)

They offer a "Anytime" money back guarantee... haha. So, in theory, could use the service for one year then cancel and request your money back?

How much RAM does this come with? "Unmeasured". This is gold. I'm fairly sure he's trying to pass reseller accounts off as VPSes. You're probably paying $50/mo for a $20/mo reseller account from his upstream.


----------



## Kris (Jul 31, 2014)

I didn't see unmeated mentioned either.

So not going to fit with my new vegan habits. I'll have to pass on this one.


----------



## drmike (Jul 31, 2014)

Kris said:


> I didn't see unmeated mentioned either.
> 
> So not going to fit with my new vegan habits. I'll have to pass on this one.


You joined our zombie veg club?  Welcome to the cult if so... Vegan is rough unless in mega progressive city and ready to spend a ton on feeding.

Unmeated in this segment always makes me chuckle.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 1, 2014)

drmike said:


> You joined our zombie veg club?  Welcome to the cult if so... Vegan is rough unless in mega progressive city and ready to spend a ton on feeding.
> 
> Unmeated in this segment always makes me chuckle.


Haha I could never become a vegan.


----------



## Kris (Aug 1, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Haha I could never become a vegan.


I'm not. I love steak & burgers. Many, many burgers. But had to bring up the 'ol chump somehow, nicely


----------



## pravint (Aug 3, 2014)

Unmeasured RAM- cant understand this.


----------



## shovenose (Aug 3, 2014)

drmike said:


> Didn't you see the screen capture ahh yesterday from Skype with mtwiscool and Jonny GVH on about migrating VPS containers in LAX.... It's a roll on the floor hoot.  Looks like they (mtwiscool and Jonny GVH) are buds now... So that's where the upstream shall flow to for 32mb.club.
> 
> Best part of that screencapture is no one wanted to do the migration.  So Jonny had his 10 year old sister do it.. I kid you not.  Bad when child exploitation happens by children.  Wonder if he has an even younger sibling the 10 year old can delegate to.
> 
> Perhaps they have a 5 year old with true technical skills and/or customer service knack.


OMG, I need to see this!! Link?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 3, 2014)

https://vpsboard.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&search_in=forums


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 3, 2014)

shovenose said:


> OMG, I need to see this!! Link?


The Skype transcript seems to have been removed but Jon's confirmation that his 10 yr old sister did the migrations is below:



> @domainbop,
> 
> There's something called custom administrator ACLs, and I *did* screen those two. Mtwiscool and his friend check out just fine. My sister did a pretty good job by the way, it took her 10 minutes or so and it was done flawlessly. I decided to go and buy her new clothes for doing me the favor.


http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=9195812


----------



## MonsteR (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks like someone hasn't updated their default theme?


----------

